# antibiotics and miralax



## Lisa Hansey (Nov 7, 2003)

I am taking 100 mg of minocycline. I have just started taking miralax, 17g a day. I have been taking the Miralax for 8 days now and nothing is happening. Could the antibiotics be interfearing with the Miralax? (my doctor should be aware of any problems combining these two.)My doctor wants me to call him to let him know how the Miralax is working. I am assuming he will want to change my dose. Do you think that increasing the once daily dose is better or is taking two doses a day the way to go?At this time, I don't see to have a hard stool, just don't have the "urge " to go. I will probable be one of the unlucky ones that the Miralax doesn't help. What do you think my next step should be if in fact the Miralax does not help me. I have not ever tried the magnesium.


----------



## michele brake (Sep 22, 2003)

Hello, I have taken miralax for a few years now. I would suggest going to two seperate dosages a day rather than upping the amount at one dose, that may cause mora gas and bloating! Are you drinking a ton, like 10-12 glasses, of water everyday?? Its also important to get some sort of physical activity in to keep things moving! I would also reccommend a fiber supplement if you are not taking one!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Magnesium will work kinda like the Miralax as they are both osmotics.If you do not have an urge to go I would check for pelvic floor disfunction type issues or do some behavioral work to try to get the urge back (assuming that if you did something like a suppository or an enema it is clear that the rectum is full, but you are just unaware of it).Behavioral stuff tends to be like having set times during the day when you go to the restroom, sit on the pot, and wait awhile to see what happens. Usually about an hour after meals or in the morning are the best times for this as that is when the colon tends to be more active and tends to be in "go" mode.K.


----------

